# New Times Brewer



## yasmani (26/11/11)

About to making my ever first beer brewing tomorrow or if often luckys then tonight. If the boiling to my trump is 80 percent degrees for adding barley galls, then apply the vegetable bullets and I cold it down with icy tubes of can syrips, will the paste of yeasts be ready to pour by 7 oclock pM?

my style wants to be lucky beers with some extra fresh from 400 mixed up barley seeds and extra strong affect with the syrips.


----------



## mccuaigm (26/11/11)

Sounds like you got it all sussed already mate :blink:


----------



## yasmani (26/11/11)

yes for almost but an unknown surprise for me for coldness at the end if mixing 80 percent degrees trump water with two zero percent degree syrips. they are three kilo grams together and frozen to brick hard by now.


----------



## mje1980 (26/11/11)

Function me well not beer without.


----------



## mccuaigm (26/11/11)

mje1980 said:


> Function me well not beer without.




Hahaha, nearly spat beer everywhere just now :lol:


----------



## Ross (26/11/11)

Looks like the poster is using google translate :unsure:


----------



## yasmani (26/11/11)

not a translation page but my english is shit and there were too many beers at my family picnic today so sorry for the writing 

There is one calculater found to work it out from my question at first. My guess to this mushing program with 1000 grammes of barley seeds in the fridge at 5 percent degrees then adding to 5 liters of water at 80 percent degrees will drop the mixture to 67 percent degrees. after one full hour the two freezing tubes of syrip mixed with my guess of four liters of trump left after steam off drops it to four percent degrees. Then I tip it in my plastic bin with 13 liters of faucet water at 25 percent degrees so should be final solution of 17 percent degrees. do this mathemetical results sound good.


----------



## yasmani (27/11/11)

today i looked at to my bin and this new beer has some sheets of bubles it looks sick but my friend says this is the yeasts. does your bins have this look? when i make the fruitwine many times before the yeasts doesnt look like this


----------



## Linz (27/11/11)

Where are you??

It might help to find other brewers close by to help you out??


----------



## [email protected] (27/11/11)

Yasmani said:


> today i looked at to my bin and this new beer has some sheets of bubles it looks sick but my friend says this is the yeasts. does your bins have this look? when i make the fruitwine many times before the yeasts doesnt look like this



Post pics and more details and you will get more response.


----------



## yasmani (27/11/11)

yes one another guys says that to me yesterday from email note to put my place up but it isnt worked when trying the assst. my new house is in campsie. one aussie friend says if my bin is cleaned no problem with the bubles for the yeasts are different from fruits wine yeasts. no problem for my lucky beer is the feelings. when i make my beer with barley seeds and no syrips there will be some help asking from me. who is in campsie? there is one close shop for home beer i will visit to get a bag bag of seeds and hops?bullets for next times 

good day yasmani


----------



## fcmcg (27/11/11)

Yasmani said:


> yes one another guys says that to me yesterday from email note to put my place up but it isnt worked when trying the assst. my new house is in campsie. one aussie friend says if my bin is cleaned no problem with the bubles for the yeasts are different from fruits wine yeasts. no problem for my lucky beer is the feelings. when i make my beer with barley seeds and no syrips there will be some help asking from me. who is in campsie? there is one close shop for home beer i will visit to get a bag bag of seeds and hops?bullets for next times
> 
> good day yasmani


Good luck bloke....
i think i get what your saying....
bin= fermentor...where your "beer" ferments
barley seeds= grain 
syrip = goo or kit beer
bag bag of seeds= bag of grain...get it milled...unless you have a mill...
bullets= pellets..these are hops....you can buy pellets or cones...
bin cleaned= fermentor is clean and then sanitised
when you start all grain , no syrips , ask all the questions you want ( we might not always understand lol )
Good luck and cheers
Ferg


----------



## kymba (27/11/11)

sorry i'm not in campsie, but brewmate can help you on your journey

http://www.brewmate.net/downloads

what is your location?


----------



## bignath (27/11/11)

Yasmani said:


> yes one another guys says that to me yesterday from email note to put my place up but it isnt worked when trying the assst. my new house is in campsie. one aussie friend says if my bin is cleaned no problem with the bubles for the yeasts are different from fruits wine yeasts. no problem for my lucky beer is the feelings. when i make my beer with barley seeds and no syrips there will be some help asking from me. who is in campsie? there is one close shop for home beer i will visit to get a bag bag of seeds and hops?bullets for next times
> 
> good day yasmani



Not really having a dig, but i did find this amusing. If you read the above quote whilst doing your best Borat impression, it's prett funny....

Go on try it... You know you want to!

Sexy times!!


----------



## staggalee (28/11/11)

Yasmani said:


> today i looked at to my bin and this new beer has some sheets of bubles it looks sick but my friend says this is the yeasts. does your bins have this look? when i make the fruitwine many times before the yeasts doesnt look like this



The fruitwine sounds nice.Can you tell us how you do that?


----------



## Chookers (28/11/11)

First time AG, was trying to make an 11Lt batch, I must have boiled too long or something, I got 6.5Lt at 1050... Anyone know how to fix??


----------



## bignath (28/11/11)

Chookers said:


> First time AG, was trying to make an 11Lt batch, I must have boiled too long or something, I got 6.5Lt at 1050... Anyone know how to fix??



Hmmm, tough one. 

I'm gonna have a guess and say dont boil too long....

Have a look at the recipe and the volumes of water you planned to use at each of the different processes. If using software to brew with, check the calibrations for your equipment in the programs settings.


----------



## Chookers (28/11/11)

Big Nath said:


> Hmmm, tough one.
> 
> I'm gonna have a guess and say dont boil too long....
> 
> Have a look at the recipe and the volumes of water you planned to use at each of the different processes. If using software to brew with, check the calibrations for your equipment in the programs settings.




Im gonna add water and check the S.G, then I will add some LDME if the gravity needs fixing. Or maybe add a can kit to it?


----------



## bignath (28/11/11)

Chookers said:


> Im gonna add water and check the S.G, then I will add some LDME if the gravity needs fixing. Or maybe add a can kit to it?



Dont add a can to it....by boiling off more, itll most likely be more bitter than intended due to the same hop bill in a smaller batch size. The can kits are already bittered, so,it'll just make it worse.

If you really are gonna go and add some extra 'sugars' (be it malt or more basic sugars), use LDM.


----------



## Snow (28/11/11)

Chookers said:


> Im gonna add water and check the S.G, then I will add some LDME if the gravity needs fixing. Or maybe add a can kit to it?


Before you add water, use an on-line calculation tool to work out what gravity you will end up with, then adjust your LDME addition to bring up to your target gravity. I did a quick calc and estimate that you will need 560g of DME in 4.5L to get you back on track at 1.050 in 11L. Boil it first before you add it to the main wort to sanitise it. 

Cheers - Snow.


----------



## yasmani (28/11/11)

yes! fruit wine is once my special recipe with two bins every week for my family and next doors becuase it very danger for us to buy from permit rooms. making with many fruits of apricot plums and always cane milk. mxing it some crosby and baker pills and drops from usa internet shop. also one time in every year i make a extra special wine from catching of the steam from boils of fruit wine, with very strong fnishing. too many times police catch me and we has to pay to keeping my freedom. shit police in my city before now. surprised to have home beer making in sydney everywhere for freedom so home beer will be the new fashion for me. usa beers are my best new taste from taking too many in murpheys on each weektime.

software recommend looks nice but looking for brix measure or i dont understand this software. my wine glass is for brix do you know about this for sugar mesured? for beer i am making calculations by paper and pencil. easy to know than computers for me


----------



## Logman (28/11/11)

Yasmani said:


> usa beers are my best new taste from taking too many in murpheys on each weektime.


Yeah I take to many usa beers on each weektime in murpheys too bro :icon_drunk:


----------



## yasmani (28/11/11)

there is one calling it torpedo. in my country this means like a bomb and the tasting is like a bomb in my face alsos. what does it mean in english for beer


----------



## Pennywise (28/11/11)

So you are living in Sydney?


----------



## bignath (28/11/11)

Yasmani said:


> there is one calling it torpedo. in my country this means like a bomb and the tasting is like a bomb in my face alsos. what does it mean in english for beer



In english 'torpedo' is a missile shaped explosive device.
It have any beer related meaning. You hit the nail on the head with your description as to why its named..
Im betting the beer your drinking is the Sierra Nevada Torpedo? Good beer that one. Try the pale ale from them too. Tends be considered the benchmark for an american pale ale.


----------



## Chookers (28/11/11)

Snow said:


> Before you add water, use an on-line calculation tool to work out what gravity you will end up with, then adjust your LDME addition to bring up to your target gravity. I did a quick calc and estimate that you will need 560g of DME in 4.5L to get you back on track at 1.050 in 11L. Boil it first before you add it to the main wort to sanitise it.
> 
> Cheers - Snow.




Cheers Big Nath will do with the LDM

Thanks Snow, could you recommend a calc???

I have already added 2Lt of plain filtered water..

If I add the other 2.5L should I keep the LDM 560g?? I have'nt done my last addition of hops so I could add them in this mix.


----------



## Bribie G (28/11/11)

Beware of small parts which may for the children or the favourite animals be choking.


----------



## yasmani (28/11/11)

pennywise i am in campsie now! close by 30 minutes to sydney. bignath yes all of the sierra has been drank too many times and torpedo is my best. keller wine was good but not very good. pale one was good but may be bad because it isnt colour of pale. before i was asking the murphey shop guys for australian brewings but three times i get some not very good tasting drinks. i will keep drinking the usa brewings until i can learn to make for my own types.


----------



## Logman (28/11/11)

Yasmani said:


> before i was asking the murphey shop guys for australian brewings but three times i get some not very good tasting drinks. i will keep drinking the usa brewings until i can learn to make for my own types.


What did they give you to try? 

Have you tried these?

Little Creatures Pale Ale
Stone & Wood Pacific Ale 
Fat Yak


----------



## yasmani (28/11/11)

victoria beer, hans and one another type with blue stickings. for me not the type of tasty, same like pakistan beer not the type of tasty for me.
your list will be buyed in thenext night from todays if murpheys was keeping. are they good usa brewings like torpedo? again to my question is that software having brix to make cane milk addings to level mathematics?


----------



## Nick JD (28/11/11)

Brilliant!


----------



## bignath (28/11/11)

Yasmani said:


> victoria beer, hans and one another type with blue stickings. for me not the type of tasty, same like pakistan beer not the type of tasty for me.
> your list will be buyed in thenext night from todays if murpheys was keeping. are they good usa brewings like torpedo? again to my question is that software having brix to make cane milk addings to level mathematics?




:lol: :lol: :lol: 

Righto.

Victoria bitter (VB), hanh etc. are considered by most australians as excellent beer. Unfortunately it is shithouse (not so good). They are all very successful beers as they do their intended job well, which is appealing to the majority.

Next time you go to Dan Murphys, ask to be shown the australian craft/boutique section. There are lots of amazing examples.

I'm not sure what you mean by 'cane milk addings to level mathematics' but if you are trying to understand brix, it is just another 'unit of measurement' for a liquids specific gravity.


----------



## Bribie G (28/11/11)

Welcome back Speedie :icon_cheers:


----------



## Nick JD (28/11/11)

It's not Speedie, it's...

...the_new_borat.


----------



## Cocko (28/11/11)

Silo Ted's worst effort me thinks!

Come on ST, surely you can do better!


----------



## Rowy (28/11/11)

Cocko said:


> Silo Ted's worst effort me thinks!
> 
> Come on ST, surely you can do better!




Cocko I'll forward you a message I just sent to Nick.


----------



## Cocko (28/11/11)

Rowy said:


> Cocko I'll forward you a message I just sent to Nick.



If its a pic of your taint again... please do, its very well groomed.

:icon_cheers:


----------



## Bribie G (28/11/11)




----------



## Rowy (28/11/11)

Cocko said:


> If its a pic of your taint again... please do, its very well groomed.
> 
> :icon_cheers:




Can't get you excited twice in a week Cocko. Embarrassing ones self by baring that remarkably small appendage of yours in public twice ina week would be just cruel. You just can't resist the urge for public masturabtion son and I don't want to add to your all to obvious current problems.


----------



## yasmani (28/11/11)

is this making the funs with me. no more writing and sorry to be bad with the englsh i only want to make my lucky beers

good day yasmani


----------



## Cocko (28/11/11)

Good day Ted.



@ BG - I hate the word soup.. please don't make me even think it! <_< :icon_vomit: 






RIAC..


----------



## pk.sax (28/11/11)

very lucky you are Yasmani that great Ted not tell to you to put head in wrong side of Big black bull.


----------



## Rowy (28/11/11)

Yasmani would you be related to the Princess Yasmani from the Ali Baba and the 40 thieves cartoon?


----------



## yasmani (28/11/11)

yes of sure i am relations to my baba. you are making the funs with me. i only want to make the home beers with barley seeds because i make fruitwines in my years before.


----------



## fcmcg (28/11/11)

Yasmani said:


> yes of sure i am relations to my baba. you are making the funs with me. i only want to make the home beers with barley seeds because i make fruitwines in my years before.


Yasmani,
Don't worry about these people....
Some people on here can be mean....
Don't let them get to you...ask questions and get into making beer !
Cheers
Ferg


----------



## Cocko (28/11/11)

fergthebrewer said:


> Yasmani,
> Don't worry about these people....
> Some people on here can be mean....
> Don't let them get to you...ask questions and get into making beer !
> ...



:lol: 

Classic.


----------



## pk.sax (28/11/11)

fergthebrewer said:


> Yasmani,
> Don't worry about these people....
> Some people on here can be mean....
> Don't let them get to you...ask questions and get into making beer !
> ...


Imagine his name is Dennis...


----------



## Pennywise (28/11/11)

Cocko said:


> Good day Ted.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cocko prefers the words spin, and pork. Not necessarily in that order :lol:


----------



## Cocko (28/11/11)

Pennywise said:


> Cocko prefers the words spin, and pork. Not necessarily in that order :lol:



OI! Like you can talk.. 

What about your efforts here: http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...st&p=847872

Great recovery tho!

:lol:


----------



## yasmani (29/11/11)

thanks you ferg, my friend says that australians like to 'have the pishab' to make funs so i am happy to be make funs too when my english word is better. 
i am to study relationship of brix and gravity so i can use my wine glass for beer and make some conversion of numbers for using in the software, i think i know the works. 1.051 is 12.5 brixes when to use 6 kilo grammes of grain seeds ok? i will make some table for brix turning into graivties for easy using of my wine glass on fresh trump water.


----------



## yasmani (29/11/11)

that movie was too crazy for my eyes! too much having the pishab tonight ok! funs for all of us


----------



## Fish13 (29/11/11)

Yasmani said:


> victoria beer, hans and one another type with blue stickings. for me not the type of tasty, same like pakistan beer not the type of tasty for me.
> your list will be buyed in thenext night from todays if murpheys was keeping. are they good usa brewings like torpedo? again to my question is that software having brix to make cane milk addings to level mathematics?



Hi Yasmani

Little creatures is made in western austrlaia and i belive is an american style pale ale as quite a tasty drop. the fat yak is also an aussie made beer (IIRc) both very tasty and refreshing. if you like the pale ale from little ceatures you should try there rogers.

Good luck with the brewing


----------



## Tanga (29/11/11)

Yasmani, if you have an Android phone look for a program named "Brewzor Pro Beta." It has all sorts of useful conversion tools, including brix. I use it for my brewday instead of brewmate.

Wicked Elf make good beers.


----------



## Silo Ted (29/11/11)

Cocko said:


> Good day Ted


Do you see me in the wallpaper patterns too, cocko?
Got me out of hibernation on this one. Yasmani is my repressed internal arab child inside lol. 

I have a question. What the **** is a wine glass? Im thinking its not what you drink wine from. Fergs interperetations were good, and cane milk I assume to be sugar syrup, but the wine glass has me stumped. Maybe truman could google it for me


----------



## Truman42 (29/11/11)

Silo Ted said:


> Do you see me in the wallpaper patterns too, cocko?
> Got me out of hibernation on this one. Yasmani is my repressed internal arab child inside lol.
> 
> I have a question. What the **** is a wine glass? Im thinking its not what you drink wine from. Fergs interperetations were good, and cane milk I assume to be sugar syrup, but the wine glass has me stumped. Maybe truman could google it for me



There you go Ted me old mate.  See what I can do with the new skills you taught me?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wine_glass

My guess is his wine glass is his fermenter. But Ive only just learnt to Google so cant be sure..


----------



## staggalee (29/11/11)

:lol: ha ha ha........this is really funny, a few blokes think they are taking the piss out of Yasmani, while in actual fact he is taking the piss out of them.
Do they realise it?
I don`t know, but please be not stopping it :lol:


----------



## Pennywise (29/11/11)

Cocko said:


> OI! Like you can talk..
> 
> What about your efforts here: http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...st&p=847872
> 
> ...



Nice try, your links are dead to me. Points for making it look like a forum link though


----------



## Truman42 (29/11/11)

Pennywise said:


> Nice try, your links are dead to me. Points for making it look like a forum link though



Yeh and I fell for it and Im at work too...


----------



## Pennywise (29/11/11)

Ok Cocko, points are now doubled :lol:


----------



## Logman (29/11/11)

Yasmani said:


> victoria beer, hans and one another type with blue stickings. for me not the type of tasty, same like pakistan beer not the type of tasty for me.


Not the type of tasty for anyone bro! :icon_vomit: 

The three beers I suggested you try are all Australian brands and are VERY nice. If you want to try more Australian beers ask here and explain what you like, we'll tell you some to try that are as nice as the Torpedo :icon_drool2: .


----------



## felten (29/11/11)

Silo Ted said:


> Do you see me in the wallpaper patterns too, cocko?
> Got me out of hibernation on this one. Yasmani is my repressed internal arab child inside lol.
> 
> I have a question. What the **** is a wine glass? Im thinking its not what you drink wine from. Fergs interperetations were good, and cane milk I assume to be sugar syrup, but the wine glass has me stumped. Maybe truman could google it for me


brix hydrometer I reckon


----------



## Florian (29/11/11)

felten said:


> brix hydrometer I reckon



which he used for wine making. wine glass.


----------



## Bribie G (29/11/11)

As in spy glass "thar she blows Cap'n Ahab"


----------



## stux (29/11/11)

Big Nath said:


> In english 'torpedo' is a missile shaped explosive device.
> It have any beer related meaning. You hit the nail on the head with your description as to why its named..
> Im betting the beer your drinking is the Sierra Nevada Torpedo? Good beer that one. Try the pale ale from them too. Tends be considered the benchmark for an american pale ale.



Sierra Nevada Torpedo is not just called Torpedo because its a hop bomb 







They actually invented a new piece of equipment to make it, the "Hop Torpedo"

Its like a *giant* blichman hop-rocket


Meanwhile,

Winemakers use Brix, some homebrewers might use Plato, which for all intents, is the same as brix. You can convert Brix/Plato to Specific Gravity, which is what other homebrewers use.

Brix/Balling/Plato are all measures of % sucrose by weight in a wort.

So, 10˚P (or Brix) means 100g of Sucrose in 900g (aka 900ml) of water.

And Sucrose is a proxy for Malt Extract

A quick conversion is to multiply by 4, 40, and then make it SG, 1.040, which is not 100% accurate, but perhaps close enough.


----------



## Snow (29/11/11)

Chookers said:


> Cheers Big Nath will do with the LDM
> 
> Thanks Snow, could you recommend a calc???
> 
> ...


Depends if you want your gravity back up to 1.050. just adding water and no fermentables will only dilute your wort.

Do a search on homebrew calculators there's a million out there.

- Snow


----------



## craigo (29/11/11)

my beer has had a stable fg for 3 days now should i leave it at 18 degress for a couple more days or should i cc for a couple of days its been fermenting for 8 days.


----------



## Silo Ted (29/11/11)

That photo is awesome, if its the real deal. 
Oh yea, and sexy times for truman surfing porkspin at work. How many spins did you make it to, before rubbing one out through your trouser pockets? <_<


----------



## Truman42 (29/11/11)

Silo Ted said:


> That photo is awesome, if its the real deal.
> Oh yea, and sexy times for truman surfing porkspin at work. How many spins did you make it to, before rubbing one out through your trouser pockets? <_<


Well I'm at head office this week and I'm at the front counter and opened that link in a new tab so when the music started it grabbed everyone's attention and I clicked on the tab to see that....
Quite an embarrassing moment, so no didn't get a chance to rub one out sorry Ted :icon_cheers:


----------



## Malted (29/11/11)

Truman said:


> Well I'm at head office this week and I'm at the front counter and opened that link in a new tab so when the music started it grabbed everyone's attention and I clicked on the tab to see that....
> Quite an embarrassing moment, so no didn't get a chance to rub one out sorry Ted :icon_cheers:




Ah much good pishab!


----------



## yasmani (29/11/11)

yasmani is here ! fun times having the pishab with your peoples. today i was in another shop like murpheys but small, and taking the australian brewings of icon 2 and after three i am feeling crazy and sleeping. icon 2 is better than murpheys torpedo and surprise for me to have tasty australian brewings better than tasty usa brewings. can i make the icon 2 in the home beer with barley seeds grain this weekend ? i think the special types of pullets gives the lucky taste for me. i want to go to the ingredients shop in two days from now to buy my recipe parts. will the shop guy know to give me the icon 2 parts? i will bring the botle for his taste 

good day yasmani


----------



## Bribie G (29/11/11)

May great pishab be had by all. I reckon pishab will take its place in the upper echelon of AHB memes along with strangling kittens and spinning pork products. :icon_cheers:

edit: its not it's


----------



## Logman (29/11/11)

Yasmani said:


> surprise for me to have tasty australian brewings better than tasty usa brewings.


we told you there are many tasty australian brewings :icon_drool2: 



> can i make the icon 2 in the home beer with barley seeds grain this weekend ?


Sounds like the *IPA *gives you the lucky taste because you like Torpedo and 2icon. You need a recipe for an IPA to take to the home brew shop - who is going to give our good man Yasmani an easy IPA shopping list and brewing mathematical?


----------



## Pennywise (29/11/11)

Is it Friday already? Damn


----------



## yasmani (30/11/11)

not friday only tuesday! ach there is some aminals dong chod on the stickers! aussie brewings makes too much funs also aussie beer makers i think. what is ipa meaning for brewings is this usa style? i want to make the style of icon2 or torpedo without syrips, please show recipe in easy english not computer output. has one coolbox and one giant saucepot from the restarant of my bhen, and i am thinking to make the same as before. cold seeds adding to 80 percent degrees water after one hour take out the seeds and make boils then put the pullets. then faucet water for cold for the yeasts paste to enter. easy lucky fun and fresh brewings.


----------



## jbowers (30/11/11)

I am really enjoying reading this thread.


----------



## bignath (30/11/11)

Yasmani said:


> ...ach there is some aminals dong chod on the stickers!



:blink: 
What? Sounds like youre saying one of your pets blew a load on one of your beers.....freaky shit indeed...

I wonder what our posts look like on your computer screen.

Anyway, more pishabs, im off to get another of my lucky taste beers.


----------



## yasmani (30/11/11)

ok it was my typing mistake. i was sayings doing chod. also my language mistakes i think i am meaning to say that these aminals are having love on the stickers. can i says ******* on this page? many bad word language freedoms on this page i think, you can teach me some other bad words. my reading of the english is better than my writing because am not stupid person in my country only troubles with writing but learning will be quick when i stay on these pages. also i am sometimes spellchecking and using the dictionary

i always have too many pishab when enjoying the tasty brewings so go! make your stomach free for future comfortable times.. 

good day yasmani


----------



## yasmani (30/11/11)

give me some usa brewings recipe please, 

good day yasmani


----------



## jbowers (30/11/11)

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...amp;recipe=1192

Try this recipe. Single hop addition at 10 minutes, simple grain bill. Very easy to make and very tasty. Add 2-5% Crystal malt if you want. Might make it better, might make it worse....


----------



## bignath (30/11/11)

Yasmani said:


> i always have too many pishab when enjoying the tasty brewings so go! make your stomach free for future comfortable times..



Comfortable times indeed. My stomach is very comfortable....burp.


----------



## Logman (30/11/11)

*DrSmurto's Golden Ale* makes very comfortable times too. Try Amarillo, Cascade, Chinook & Simcoe hops for the tasty usa brewings you like. If you have trouble finding hops you can order them from Craftbrewer on the internet. :beer:


----------



## felten (30/11/11)

If you typed in your native language, we could probably translate it better via google.


----------



## Bribie G (30/11/11)

felten said:


> If you typed in your native language, we could probably translate it better via google.



ya reckon?


----------



## Liam_snorkel (30/11/11)

If this is a troll, everyone should keep playing along anyway because this thread is ******* hilarious.


----------



## yardy (30/11/11)

why you pishab my dog and ask him **** off ?


----------



## bradsbrew (30/11/11)

yardy said:


> why you pishab my dog and ask him **** off ?


I once pishab your dog, tell him then **** off, tell himthen backing up, telling him then wedy seу рцрру, ло ,щаску релзб then I saying г хм йг гол кгншгчлхфдк ooh silly puppy


----------



## yardy (30/11/11)

bradsbrew said:


> I once pishab your dog, tell him then **** off, tell himthen backing up, telling him then wedy seу рцрру, ло ,щаску релзб then I saying г хм йг гол кгншгчлхфдк ooh silly puppy




must remembering a puppy is not single for xmas but also being good sandwiches for boxing day


----------



## Silo Ted (30/11/11)

I believe that old joke (in yasmani terms) would be: 

Why you kick my dog, call him Fuckorf

Not to be confused with the dog kicking stealth-fart gag. 

GAG'd is the new LOL

Lucky times, indeed. 

_the_new_improved_silo_ted


----------



## Rowy (30/11/11)

Silo Ted said:


> I believe that old joke (in yasmani terms) would be:
> 
> Why you kick my dog, call him Fuckorf
> 
> ...





Missed you Ted.


----------



## Silo Ted (30/11/11)

Rowy said:


> Missed you Ted.


 :wub: :wub: 

You too, sweet cheeks.


----------



## Superoo (30/11/11)

I think speedies back !


----------



## Silo Ted (1/12/11)

It's not really speedie's style, which was drunk, retarded and arrogant. This guy on the other hand is only a drunk ESL foreigner. Not that there's anything wrong with that :lol: I think everyone scared him off. 

Making of the sexy scary times, hey Borat ! Bet your aggotts on it.


----------



## yasmani (1/12/11)

yasmani is here! today i am having one of pepper jack beer from murpheys but there is no pepper n the tastes but tasty brewings still. 

i am making the list of words to teaching for home beers. barley seeds is barley grains, pullets is hops pellets, and the bin is fermenting. what does it call the wine glass with brix measures? is for the sugar strongness to build more strength to the head. and what does ipa mean I am thinking this wweekends lucky beer to be like icon2 or torpedo bomb. and i cannot read very good urdu my language is farsi! but i am speaking urdu very good only. 

good day yasmani


----------



## Logman (1/12/11)

Yasmani, we thought we had lost you from much pishab from brewers Cocko & Ted! 

IPA = India Pale Ale 
barley seeds = grains
bin = fermenter


----------



## yasmani (1/12/11)

ach i does not want to be making some sisterfuking indian brewings, yaar. my tastes is for usa style.


----------



## pk.sax (1/12/11)

hahahahaha Yasmani

U took much Pishab and are still here, did 2 things:

1) Brought Teddy out 

2) Go make that next beer!!! You know.. drunk men, much funni-ness and pishaab 

btw, give up syrup from shop. Make new syrup (not syrup, more just wort which is after you dissolve syrup in water) from malted barley seeds. Much tastier.

I'm waiting for you to post a recipe on here for suggestions....


----------



## Logman (1/12/11)

Sure, but *torpedo* is an American IPA.


----------



## yasmani (1/12/11)

one another aussie friend told me to stop home beer making for weekend and he is making some water hose for this coolbox so i can use barley grains and no syrips so after another weekend i will make usa style with white barley grains some crystals that are also barley grains and cascades he give to me just today


----------



## yasmani (1/12/11)

is ipa styles of american indian? for me this is no problem but i have problem with brewings from sisterfucking india indians.


----------



## Rowy (1/12/11)

Yasmani said:


> is ipa styles of american indian? for me this is no problem but i have problem with brewings from sisterfucking india indians.




The indians that own Kasmir are OK though Yasmani.


----------



## manticle (1/12/11)

Yasmani said:


> is ipa styles of american indian?




Yes. American Indian beers use chinook and tomahawk pullets.

Indian Indian beers use Korma and Mahkani.


----------



## Malted (1/12/11)

*India Pale Ale* is actually an English Beer, of sorts. The English made beer to take to India for the English living in India to drink. It is said that some of the water came out of the beer when it was in barrels in the sailing ships and became stronger (more alcohol). History also says that hops are a preservative so they put more hops in the beer to help it stay fresh whilst on the ships to India. Whether this is true some argue but now it is a style of beer that is stronger with more hops in it (more bitter and more flavour) and NOT Indian. 

Here is a list of words that we use when talking about beer or making it: http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...;showarticle=17

Here is a book on the internet that is all about brewing beer. It is a good book to read and learn from: http://www.howtobrew.com/sitemap.html 


When you go to murpheys next:

Fat Yak beers don't have any yak in them.
Murrays Whale Ale is not made from Whales.
Redback is an Australian spider but Redback beer does not have spiders in it.
Red Angus Pilsner is not made from bulls. 
Emu Bitter does not taste like Emu.
White Rabbit beers don't taste like rabbit.


Happy times pishab!


----------



## jyo (1/12/11)

Malted said:


> Emu Bitter does not taste like Emu.



Yes it does. There may or may not be emu fat and urine* used in the production of this beer. 

I am still prone to drinking one on a hot day if there are no cameras h34r: 






*I am aware that emus do not in fact urinate but have a mix of urine and shit via the cloaca.


----------



## yasmani (1/12/11)

piss ! this is the english for pishab and to make the funs with others you say i am taking a piss on you! crazy people we should go to the pubs one time for icon2 and bbque meats. my pubs doesnt has usa styles only one black brewings from the faucet. not tasty and not untasty but not like murpheys good brewings. i have cascades hopps is this good for american indian ipa from my recipes before on this email?

good day yasmani


----------



## manticle (1/12/11)

cascades is good on this email.


----------



## yasmani (1/12/11)

hello mister malted i doesnt understand that lovely pages about the trees and the grasses. my friend says to put the grains in a coolbox with 30 liters hot water of 75 percent degrees and in one hour to take the water and make it boiling to place the hopps for some time, then some more hopps are placed, then make the trumps cold to 20 percent degrees and place the yeasts. what is the trees and the grasses cutting for? maybe this is more funs ok. taking a piss with me bhenchod!


----------



## bignath (1/12/11)

Yasmani said:


> piss ! this is the english for pishab and to make the funs with others you say i am taking a piss on you! crazy people we should go to the pubs one time for icon2 and bbque meats. my pubs doesnt has usa styles only one black brewings from the faucet. not tasty and not untasty but not like murpheys good brewings. i have cascades hopps is this good for american indian ipa from my recipes before on this email?
> 
> good day yasmani



Were starting to warm to you yasmani. I reckon youd be a top fella to take down the pub for some pishab and bbq meats...

Other members here who struggle with the english language usually get sent packing pretty quick (the dude before speedie, speedie himself and the dude after speedie in recent times), but im starting to think youd be a pretty good bloke.
You sure make me laugh....sisterfucking beers :lol: 

I dont ever want this thread to end.....


----------



## TonyC (1/12/11)

Big Nath,
its Darren or Speedie


----------



## Liam_snorkel (1/12/11)

TonyC said:


> Big Nath,
> its Darren or Speedie





Liam_snorkel said:


> If this is a troll, everyone should keep playing along anyway because this thread is ******* hilarious.


----------



## Logman (1/12/11)

Yasmani said:


> is ipa styles of american indian? for me this is no problem but i have problem with brewings from sisterfucking india indians.


You mean this type of Indian?


----------



## Logman (1/12/11)




----------



## bung89 (2/12/11)

Logman said:


>



HAHAHA that should be their ad campaign.

I am loving this thread. 
Yasmani, if you're a troll, you're a hilarious one.
If not, you sound like a fun bloke to have a beer with, unfortunately I'm on the other side of the country.

To try to answer some of your questions (the more experienced brewers can correct me if I'm wrong or if they believe my answers lack pishab):
Your "wine glass" used to measure brix we call a hydrometer.
More sugar will give you a stronger beer in terms of alcohol percentage. 
Cascade is a very popular flavouring and aroma hop in american ales but you will need a stronger bittering hop, torpedo uses magnum, crystal and citra hops I believe with magnum being the bittering hop.

I hope you make many lucky taste beers with the help of this forum :beerbang:


----------



## kymba (2/12/11)

Yasmani said:


> hello mister malted i doesnt understand that lovely pages about the trees and the grasses. my friend says to put the grains in a coolbox with 30 liters hot water of 75 percent degrees and in one hour to take the water and make it boiling to place the hopps for some time, then some more hopps are placed, then make the trumps cold to 20 percent degrees and place the yeasts. what is the trees and the grasses cutting for? maybe this is more funs ok. taking a piss with me bhenchod!



palmer is a pishab, do not worry trees and branches and shit - there are no little edward scisssord-hands in my mash 

follow dr cooper's advice and pitch when the percent degrees is from 22 to 30. especially if it is a lager tin as it will be earlier ready from the bin


----------



## Silo Ted (3/12/11)

That's terrible advice. Yasmon don't listen to the piss-takers.


----------



## Logman (3/12/11)

Yasmani,

I have no name for my brewery - I was thinking of commemorating your arrival on this page by naming it in your honor! I have these names so far, what do you think -

pishab brewings
pishab usa brewings
pishab mathematical brewings
comfortable times brewings
india usa indian brewings
bhenchod brewings
type of tasty brewings
torpedo brewings
lucky taste brewings


----------



## yasmani (3/12/11)

you are too funny mister logman and my voting would be bhenchod brewings. i will have some funs with this talk later but for today this time i am with a very bad mind fro too many tasty brewings in north of sydney the night before this day


----------



## jyo (3/12/11)

Yasmani, tell your friend he is crazy. You don't use an ice box for putting hot beer in. It is used for keeping beer cold, not hot, mate.


----------



## yasmani (3/12/11)

my readings teach there is the chemicaled biology reaction with the barley grains that works for making sugars from starchings at a heating on 70 percent degrees and the coolbox is to keep the heat at this place for two hours. not for brewings drink but to make without syrips. 

yesterday night was go to three pubs in the north of sydney one called rags famish another called the terrist bar and one called union also one restaurant of checkosalak with black beer. in thee other pub hotels i was trying fourpine pales. fatyaks. white rabbots. vale blacks. little things. then too much whiskys later until later at 5am oclock today morning. this weeks i think no more brewings taste. yeterdy nights it was also just me with two 100 percent good lookings and smellings pretty aussie girls who was with me for all the nights drinking and making jokes and funs. also we took some wine sitting in this big park for the suns finishing, joking and rolling down the hills and climbing the trees.


----------



## yasmani (3/12/11)

also ! big news i forgot to say in my emails. in this north of sydneys town there was a brewings shop and i buyed a beer glass for measure not of brix so og fg language is sensible now. do you know that brix is the same mathematicals method for sugar measure only other numbers


----------



## Liam_snorkel (3/12/11)

Yasmani said:


> yeterdy nights it was also just me with two 100 percent good lookings and smellings pretty aussie girls who was with me for all the nights drinking and making jokes and funs. also we took some wine sitting in this big park for the suns finishing, joking and rolling down the hills and climbing the trees.


post pictures or it didn't happen


----------



## Logman (3/12/11)

Yasmani said:


> my readings teach there is the chemicaled biology reaction with the barley grains that works for making sugars from starchings at a heating on 70 percent degrees and the coolbox is to keep the heat at this place for two hours. not for brewings drink but to make without syrips.
> 
> yesterday night was go to three pubs in the north of sydney one called rags famish another called the terrist bar and one called union also one restaurant of checkosalak with black beer. in thee other pub hotels i was trying fourpine pales. fatyaks. white rabbots. vale blacks. little things. then too much whiskys later until later at 5am oclock today morning. this weeks i think no more brewings taste. yeterdy nights it was also just me with two 100 percent good lookings and smellings pretty aussie girls who was with me for all the nights drinking and making jokes and funs. also we took some wine sitting in this big park for the suns finishing, joking and rolling down the hills and climbing the trees.



70 percent degrees might be a little high!

Were you having love with these beautiful smelling girls?


----------



## yasmani (3/12/11)

hello and good day to my friend logman! what is your tempereture selections for waters when applying in 6 kilograms of barley grains. with none of the experiences this is guessing for me to be good figure when the barleys is colder it with drop the waters percent degrees by some little bits. 

these two beautiful smellings girls are too hard to choose which one and i love both of them the same, next weekend i will be wishing to have sexes with both of them together because i think they are happy for this kinds of relations. they was kissing me and also each others in the big park. this will be my first time sexes relations with aussie girls so hopefully lucky times for me. 

good day yasmani


----------



## Silo Ted (3/12/11)

Are you planning some sexy times? Agree with Liam, we need photos ! (mostly because were all old perverts who jack off to other members BBL avatar photos and need something fresh)


----------



## Logman (3/12/11)

Yasmani said:


> this is guessing for me to be good figure when the barleys is colder it with drop the waters percent degrees by some little bits.


Yes there is adjustments for the temperature of the grains and esky. You will need to detail your recipe on the page so that the fine brewers here can assist you with mathematics and temperatures!


Yasmani said:


> fatyaks. white rabbots. vale blacks. little things.


Did you enjoy the fatyaks & little things?


----------



## Rowy (3/12/11)

The sweet smeeling things in the park that were kissing each other probably looked like fat yaks.


----------



## yasmani (3/12/11)

fatyaks was ok and little things was a little bit less ok much weake flvour than the icon2 than that but my best for the night was vale black brewings from the faucet and also some great apple wine called bilpin. i has wrote the names for telling you today. i will like to make apple wine and thinking some shop juices and sugar mixing with some small drying grapes boiling for 1 minutes. does i need to use the crosby and baker for small fruits adding, because my order from usa was only three days before and the posting department says three full weeks from usa. 

mister logman my recipe is 6 kilo grammes white barley seeds plus 300 grammes of crystals and 100 grammes of cascades hopps pullets. i also have two test tubes of usa yeasts paste from my friend who says this is the best type for all jobs.


----------



## yasmani (3/12/11)

no they was too skinny but one of them has very fat chhaati


----------



## Logman (3/12/11)

Yasmani said:


> fatyaks was ok and little things was a little bit less ok much weake flvour than the icon2 than that but my best for the night was vale black brewings from the faucet and also some great apple wine called bilpin. i has wrote the names for telling you today.


Sounds like american IPA is your favorite. Some of the Pale Ale's become very popular once the weather is very hot and the bbq season has begun. I am a lover of the black brewings and have a faucet with Nitrogen/CO2 in my bar for Porter and Stout :icon_drool2: 



> i will like to make apple wine and thinking some shop juices and sugar mixing with some small drying grapes boiling for 1 minutes. does i need to use the crosby and baker for small fruits adding, because my order from usa was only three days before and the posting department says three full weeks from usa.


There is also a *'non beer' forum* here to ask those brewers what to do with apples - I only eat them once per day to keep the doctor away!



> mister logman my recipe is 6 kilo grammes white barley seeds plus 300 grammes of crystals and 100 grammes of cascades hopps pullets. i also have two test tubes of usa yeasts paste from my friend who says this is the best type for all jobs.


Sounds like you have the right ingredients - how many litres/bottles of beer do you want to make? How big is the pot that you boil in?


----------



## yasmani (3/12/11)

ok ok logman i will not ask you for apple wine recipes and i can do it by myself no problems. my friend says the calculations for my home beer will make 24 big botles after wastings between the boilings, the chemical drum and the fermentor bin. my boilings pot is something near 50 liters from my relatives restarant kitchens. also i have one stove ring from there alsos for the gas fire and one gas barrel from my street neibors bbque set. i am just waiting for the hose pipe with holes to make connection to the insides of this coolbox but next week is the time. i am excited for brewings with barley grains only but in seven days i am waiting. 

i am going to murpheys now to find this vale black in the botles


----------



## Logman (3/12/11)

Yasmani said:


> this weeks i think no more brewings taste.





Yasmani said:


> i am going to murpheys now to find this vale black in the botles



:icon_drunk: 

Your friends calculations sound good - you might need a thermometer to measure your mash temperature. I like this type of beer to mash around 64 degrees - anywhere between 63-66 mash temperature will make tasty brewings. If you are worried your esky will affect the mash temperature, you can boil a kettle, put the water in the esky and put the lid on. Then before you add grain and water, empty the esky - this will make your esky warm before brewing.


----------



## yasmani (3/12/11)

what does this word esky mean.

there is no vale black beer at murheys so i am trying some new aussie beer called MB melbourne biters. everybody should take a warnings from me this brewings is not good there is no tasty in them at all and dot give murpheys any money for this sisterfucking brewings. i am sad now that i cannot get tasty brewings for tonight ony MB whcih i doesnt want to finish it is like some sisterfucking indians pishab. ok ok not so bad like pishab but bad tastes like kingfisher


----------



## Liam_snorkel (3/12/11)

Yasmani said:


> what does this word esky mean.


----------



## Malted (3/12/11)

Yasmani said:


> piss ! this is the english for pishab and to make the funs with others you say i am taking a piss on you!



Yes we are taking a piss on you and your smelly girls. Most of us will piss on murpheys too.
Melbourne bitter, victoria bitter, fosters, xxxx beers are sisterf#cking pishab beers.


----------



## Ill Dill (3/12/11)

24-carat gold.


----------



## Logman (4/12/11)

Yasmani, If your friend is taking too long making the pipe or the pot is being used in the restaurant for making curry, you could consider making a *fresh wort kit*. These are made in the same way you make brewings at home with grains and hops (no syrup) - they are very delicious, some of the best beers I've made was with these! For a $50 kit you will make 20 litres of beer. They have all of the styles inclucing IPA brewings! You will only need to ferment these brewings with yeast.

They are available in Sydney, you will need to find out where, but there will be somewhere close to you that has them. Maybe someone reading your epic page will know!

I think you need to make one and stop drinking Melbourne Bitter pishab. :icon_vomit:


----------



## Silo Ted (4/12/11)

Logman, you should invite Yasman to do an AG brew with you, show him the ropes. 

FWK is a terrible suggestion for someone who clearly wants to learn. But at least you still get your commission from Craftbrewer for link dropping :icon_cheers:


----------



## Logman (4/12/11)

My bad, I'll strive to be as helpful as you are in future :wacko: 



> FWK is a terrible suggestion for someone who clearly wants to learn.


FWK is a terrible great suggestion for someone who clearly wants to learn drink.

And he's in Sydney, clearly isn't going to be buying anything from CB, if you know of a better link that displays what FWK's are, feel free to post it in the interest of balance...


----------



## Silo Ted (4/12/11)

Why would I do that ? He's not asking for details on a quick easy fix for his alcoholic requirements, he is preparing to do an AG which is a damn sight more proactive that a lot of newer (read retarded) brewers. FWK is not helping the bloke's interests in the slightest.


----------



## Ross (4/12/11)

If you guys haven't worked out who Yasmani is by now there's no helping any of you


----------



## staggalee (4/12/11)

Ross said:


> If you guys haven't worked out who Yasmani is by now there's no helping any of you



errrr.......if I could just add to that..... 7 pages and the resident "troll detection" experts have failed to unmask him.  
Even Peter from Wagga wasn`t this good. :lol:


----------



## Nick JD (4/12/11)

Ross said:


> If you guys haven't worked out who Yasmani is by now there's no helping any of you



Someone who enjoyed the book, _Shantaram_.


----------



## jyo (4/12/11)

Ross said:


> If you guys haven't worked out who Yasmani is by now there's no helping any of you




Oh, man, not again.... Why is it all the relationships I begin to build are with robots


----------



## Silo Ted (4/12/11)

jyo said:


> Oh, man, not again.... Why is it all the relationships I begin to build are with robots




Jyo, you have too much money. Here's a cheaper alternative


----------



## pk.sax (4/12/11)

Ross said:


> If you guys haven't worked out who Yasmani is by now there's no helping any of you


Bribie!?


----------



## Logman (4/12/11)

Silo Ted said:


> Why would I do that ? He's not asking for details on a quick easy fix for his alcoholic requirements, he is preparing to do an AG which is a damn sight more proactive that a lot of newer (read retarded) brewers. FWK is not helping the bloke's interests in the slightest.


Because you're a whining bitch who has dreamed up the fact that the earth has been jilted from it's axis. Let me explain, he wanted to brew beer THIS WEEKEND, has fermenting gear but is being held up buy obtaining mashing equipment. Likes expensive beers like Sierra Nevada but is resorting to Melbourne Bitter etc as the preferred drop IS VERY EXPENSIVE. Sooooooooo, a few FWK's whilst he waits for his mash tun will solve his problem somewhat. Worked for me for some time while I got my gear - nothing more to the suggestion than that FFS.


----------



## Silo Ted (4/12/11)

Logman said:


> is resorting to Melbourne Bitter etc as the preferred drop IS VERY EXPENSIVE.



I dont remember reading where he thought it was too expensive. And if its in this thread Im sure it wasnt in upper case. Sounds to me like he's trying a lot of beers, and sadly has had a couple of misses. 

Or maybe he really is a fabricated entity (Im thinking this is the case) Which would make you look quite the silly one :icon_cheers:


----------



## Logman (4/12/11)

Whatever dude, we're not going to fall in love, I can handle that


----------



## CONNOR BREWARE (4/12/11)

Yasmani said:


> hello mister malted i doesnt understand that lovely pages about the trees and the grasses. what is the trees and the grasses cutting for? maybe this is more funs ok. taking a piss with me bhenchod!


Gotta be a clue to the 'pishab' identity in this post...


----------



## Silo Ted (4/12/11)

Duke of Paddy said:


> Gotta be a clue to the 'pishab' identity in this post...



That was a pretty good call, this section of HTB is stupid.

http://www.howtobrew.com/section3/chapter14.html

And logman we know you have fallen in love with Yasmani Pishabi, so maybe you should hook up for sexy times brewday.


----------



## Silo Ted (4/12/11)

2. pishab

Sacred drink available at Pakistani bus stands.

_The conductor of the bus in Lahore declared: "We will now be departing soon after all passengers have taken Pishab"_

  :lol:


----------



## pk.sax (4/12/11)

Silo Ted said:


> That was a pretty good call, this section of HTB is stupid.
> 
> http://www.howtobrew.com/section3/chapter14.html
> 
> And logman we know you have fallen in love with Yasmani Pishabi, so maybe you should hook up for sexy times brewday.


Palmer must've bn on something when he wrote that!

.... maybe it was Pishab


----------



## yasmani (5/12/11)

yasmani is here again! too many argues from the last times i come to this email. i was working too hard yesterday so i come home and have a sleep until this morning. melbourne beer still here i had another one only it was also not very tasty so i have a new one today called epic. this one is ok diffrent again but i am enjoying this tastes. nobod can make anger with my home beers making because i am waiting for the holy hose pipes or my coolbox. it is coming tomorrow! already i has the saucepot and the ring for fire. also the bag of white barley grains the crystals and the cascades. also my other home beers from syrips can be poured to botles soon i think because the beer glass for fg og say it is at 12.

please there is nothing to argue with friends on this emails page. be happy! 

good day yasmani


----------



## staggalee (5/12/11)

Thank goodness you are allright.
They were all worried about you.


----------



## jyo (5/12/11)

Silo Ted said:


> Jyo, you have too much money. Here's a cheaper alternative




I posted that video, Ted :unsure:


----------



## Silo Ted (8/12/11)

Where is Yasman ??????????


----------



## Malted (9/12/11)

Duke of Paddy said:


> Gotta be a clue to the 'pishab' identity in this post...



Malted is here again! But alas bhenchod, this is very fun. So why do we need to stop taking pishab?

good day malted


----------



## yasmani (10/12/11)

hello this is yasmani ! good days to every person who is having enjoyments from this email. today i was awwake too early and put my syrip home beer from before into botles, tastings is ok but it will change with bubles, is this ok? tomorrow with good lucks i will make the barley grains american indian brewings, not today because today my new friend the nice lookings girl from north sydneys was taking me to some island on a boat to see paintings and also drink little creeters, another type than before, this one was called brite. send to me your good prayers for my tomorrows barley grains home beer making.

good day yasmani


----------



## yasmani (11/12/11)

Good days mates. now i am finished my barley grains home beer is in the chemical bottle and cooling down. is this for the fridge to make cool down quick before the yeatss are adding or is it for tomorrow to let coolings by natural? 
it was a good times in making this home beers but it have taken five hours almost ! my aussie friends says this is because these brewings are more than 10 times better than syrips home beers. may god hope it is.


----------



## Spork (11/12/11)

Subscribed.

Best.
troll.
EVAH!


----------



## pk.sax (11/12/11)

If I gave you all sorts of vulgarities in Hindi in one sentence, enough to last you a swearing session the length of a session of an India - Australia test match on a flat Indian cricket pitch with Dravid on strike, would you go away and leave brewing in peace?!


----------



## yasmani (11/12/11)

i am not a hindi i am a christian from karachi! i come here to learn some brewings information and make some mates with aussie peoples but i was warn that many people doesnt like other nationals so i am not taking your hates and your insultings. if you say i will leave then no problem i will learn from another groups of home beer makers and from reading books. i am doing no thing wrong or bad, only some bad words against indians but if that is some problem for this email chanel then its good byes from yasmani and chod with your mhud


----------

